# Every Fat Bike I see, always on pavement, always pretty clean = never ridden offroad



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

Yup, so whats the purpose of riding a fat bike if they never ride it offroad, it never made much sense to me. Sondors was selling them, every pic I see they are on pavement and no dirt on the bike. Heck even some fat bikes have hook worm tires on them. Slick tires on a fat bike, thats just sickening.

Pavement Princesses
Like seeing a 4x4 vehicle with low-pro tires on it.

Its actually quite funny to see. Its a shame they dont know any better.

Common Sense is not so common


----------



## WoodlandHills (Nov 18, 2015)

They call it an El Niño year, but it's been pretty dry in LA. This is the best I could do this year.......

I can't really tell from your post, but are you hatin' on ebikes or fat bikes? There's a lot more people to troll over at the Fatbike forum than here if is just fatbikes in general that gets your panties in a twist.


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

matt4x4 said:


> Yup, so whats the purpose of riding a fat bike if they never ride it offroad, it never made much sense to me. Sondors was selling them, every pic I see they are on pavement and no dirt on the bike. Heck even some fat bikes have hook worm tires on them. Slick tires on a fat bike, thats just sickening.
> 
> Pavement Princesses
> Like seeing a 4x4 vehicle with low-pro tires on it.
> ...


Eww! Mud is gross! Do you ride off-road?


----------

